# افضل الكتب العالميه في مجال الرياضيات والميكانيكا



## king_ms (8 مارس 2007)

لطلبة السنه الثانيه في الهندسه الميكانيكيه والرياضيات

كتاب الحساب التفاضلي الجزئي differential equations & linear algebra
للكاتبين
edwards & penney

كتاب الديناميك والاستاتيك engineering mechanics : statics
engineering mechanics : dinamics

للكاتبان fowler & bed ford


----------



## king_ms (8 مارس 2007)

بشروني ياجماعه ودوروا على موقع الكتاب مع حل مسائل الكتاب في الانترنت قصدي الstatics
واعطوني الموقع اللي في له حل الاسئله لجميع الكتب


----------



## profshimo (16 أبريل 2007)

ما هو المطلوب بالظبط؟؟ الكتابين؟؟


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عشيبة (23 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر بس فين الكتبان


----------



## عبدالحسنين (20 أبريل 2008)

اخواني كيف نحمل الكتابين؟


----------



## GASSAN ALI (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا هذا كتاب كنت ابحث عنه لفترة طويلة


----------



## طالب الحواط (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## التواتي (11 أغسطس 2009)

لا أدري هل هذه الكتب تفي بالغرض أو هل هي مجانية ... على أي حال يمكن للإخوة زيارة هذه الصفحة
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/differential-equations-and-linear-algebra-pdf.html


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي التواتي:34:


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and youe effort

Jazakom Allah khair


----------

